# You know you're a slave to your animals when...



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

... instead of struggling out in the snow to buy essentials like milk and bread, you instead go to get... mealworms :lol:

Anyone else do silly things like this? I'm sure there are some things you look back on and laugh! I have also:

Hand reared a litter of 3 hedgehogs (2-hourly feeds until the age of at least 5 weeks)
Become the person everyone at work emails when their shredder is full (free bedding!)
Had funny looks at various farm shops when they ask what I'm buying all the food/horse bedding for
Got an animal loving mother who has made not only fleece blankets for the hedgehogs but crocheted little ladders for the harvest mice to climb :roll:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

had both rats and mice for birthday presents.Hid many a wild bird baby and taken to work for handrearing.Stayed up all night with poorly ones.Get VERY excited about sheds,cages and mouse literature.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Whenever I go grocery shopping, usually at least two or three items (rolled oats, seeds, cereals) are for the animals. My friends always tell me that my mice eat better than I do.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

My dog gets nearly the whole bed because even though she's 10 pounds, she stretches out and I refuse to move her.
Half my collection is eaten by my dogs and I can't punish them (they have the best puppy dog eyes)
I spend nearly all my allowance and earned money on toys for the little guys


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

..when you spend fifteen minutes five times a day for two or three weeks giving physical therapy and hand feeding to a mousie who had a stroke.

(She had almost no control over half of her body She recovered and lived about five more months)


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

..you save your lunch money so you can easily afford the next mouse

very guilty *puts hands up*


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

You kick hubby out of house, sunday lunchtime, to fetch one of those £40 Hedgehog habitats and food when you happen to just find a poorly looking hedgehog, then next day driving to the (not so) nearest wildlife rescue centre to get spikey medical attention.

You kick hubby out earlyish to go and wait for the shop to open for daughter's beardie's crickets.

You possibly now have shares in fat balls as hubby feeds not only those birds in our garden but also those on the common land.

Your house is decorated with bat boxes and that anniversary meal turns out to be a bat walk at dusk.

You long ago gave up any rights to the bed, good food, decent life- to the dogs.

Your mice have 3 tubs of toys to alternate so they don't get bored and their home is 3 different cages interlinked at different levels because they need a lovely, roomy environment, while you are still waiting for your bathroom to be tiled after 5 years, in your terrace.

P.s. LOL - I do a lot of kicking hubby out!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You spend £500 on a new shed, for the sole purpose of housing Mice.
Bikes can rust, they're NOT going in there....It's a MOUSERY!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bought a house becasue it had a walk in closet just right for a mousery; on a different floor from the living quarters and separated from living quarters by three doors, a corridor, and a staircase so clothes and bedding doesn't smell like mousie musk.
Musical instruments are in the same room, no problem their; grilles on amps and cheat books smell like mousie musk a bit.

Um, am I the only one who actually likes the smell of young males and thinks it smells like buttered popcorn?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

.......... every penny you spend seems to be animal related... food.. housing... bedding...toys....

and when every hobby you have besides keeping animals is animal related..
making hammocks, making animal related jewellery, making vivariums, making mouse tubs....

and when you time your last shower with the week to fit in/around after the weekly clean of the rodent shed. ( please not i said last shower of week and not only shower :lol: )

when you have to empty the bath of tubs that need cleaning before you can have a bath yourself.

when you drive the biggest estate car you can find (volvo) to just fit the two dogs in and bales of bedding.... because you only have two kids.

when you still need to go to the local tip to get rid of animal bedding even though you have a green wheely bin just for green waste but its always over flowing.

when having a animal pee on you doesnt make you run screaming


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Kelly I agree with several of yours!!!

And another one from me...

... it takes hours and hours every day/week to feed and clean the animals you have, and yet you still excitedly consider getting more. I am currently hankering after two more species not already in the house (one's a definite) and a new mouse variety or two *sigh*.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol: 
and i agrea with your one.. I still look out for new adverts and get excited about the possibility of more even though i know i shouldnt.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

this is a great thread.Keep them coming ,it makes me feel normal.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

... you refuse to be admitted to hospital even though you are pretty ill because you have an animal at home that only you can medicate  (yes I have done this!)
... your first thought when you're planning to go on holiday is who will look after the critters
...you browse on Ebay for cheap second hand tanks even though you don't need them and have nowhere in the house to put them :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

-You demand the week off school (Many years ago) and get it, because your rabbit is very sick and you are hand feeding it.

-Despite the fact that your arms are falling off from carrying 8 litres of diet coke and several bags of vegatables, you still go to the pet shop to pick up the meeces huge bags of millet seed and wild bird seed.

-When you go shopping, you don't think 'Would my partner like this', you think 'Would this be good for my mice?'

-Despite that fact that you've done a 12 hour night shift, you still make your way eagerly into town because Wilkinsons are doing a buy one get one free on big buckets of dried mealworms!

-Despite the fact you've done a 12 hour day shift, and don't get home until 9:30pm and have to get up the next day at 5:30am, you still spend at least two hours playing with and checking over every animal you have before you can comfortably sleep. (I have tried just quickly feeding them, I couldn't sleep properly cos I was worried about them lol)

-A Quick shop to Co-Op is bran flakes, brown rice, dog biscuits, soup pasta, digestive biscuits, several bags of oats (All for the mice) and maybe if i'm lucky, a 500ml bottle of diet coke for me! hehe And yes, many of my friends say my mice eat better than me.


----------

